

Elon Musk announces spaceport in Texas - jccooper
http://blog.chron.com/sciguy/2014/04/elon-musk-on-texas-spaceport-well-probably-have-that-site-active-in-a-couple-of-years/

======
angersock
It's annoying that it's near Brownsville, but at least that puts it within
easy reach of the heavy industry down along the coast--I'd bet the O&G
engineers against aerospace any day of the week, and we've got both here.

God bless Texas!

